# hard drive buzzing noise



## GreatNate1312 (Feb 23, 2009)

After a windows update instead of macking the little clicking noises hard drives make when writing data mine made little buzzing noises? It stopped immediatly after about 10 seconds and Iv neverhad another noise since. It happened about 2 weeks ago- my computer is around 3 months old. I know all hard drives have there issues because they are very complicated peices of equitment but I was just wondering about someone elses opinion


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Depending on the actual update involved, the HDD could have been reading loads of small files to make other files, which are then saved as more files. The 'redundant' files should then be removed from the drive. The 10 seconds of buzzing could account for that.

As long as it doesn't come back permanently, that's when you need to really worry :wink:


----------

